# Soil drying out too quickly? HELP



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alright, this is the 3rd day after putting the germinated seeds in cups.. 1st day after planting I just misted the soil so it was damp, 2nd day it was really dry but I still just misted.. today is the 3rd day and it was really dry so I flooded the soil and made water come out the bottom but it appeared to be really dry.. temp doesnt get above 81, most of the time 79.. 600mh is 27" above the soil..
HELP PLEASE.
I have never had problems getting them past this setup with floros or sunlight, but this 600 seems to dry em out quick! should i raise the light more?  water more? or should the good watering today revive them?  
I see the seeds towards the top of the soil, and even a little green, but it doesnt look healthy, just looks dried out.

please help


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

try adding perlite /sand to the soil to help retain some water ,,or try watering from   the bottom letting it soak up all the way to the top instead of draining straight threw dry soil everytime you water eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 4, 2009)

Nuted soil (MG, etc)?  Nuted soil kills seedlings .  Plain old dirt or top soil.  Small containers (no seedlings in 3 gallon pots).


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

they are in 16oz cups and FF ocean forest soil


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 4, 2009)

Misting is not enough water. Give them a good drink then let them dry out then give them a good drink then repeat as your plant gets bigger it will require more water. once your plants get old enough you can start the feeding schedule.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks bud.  thats what I thought. just gave em all a good watering. im sure they will pop up soon.
what is the "norm" for seedlings popping up from the soil?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 4, 2009)

3-5 days but could be more dont give up on them.


----------



## scatking (Jun 4, 2009)

If you have a fan blowing directly on the plant and soil, that will also hasten the drying. I really need to keep an eye on my coco, as it dries out overnight if I don't keep the fan aimed properly


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 4, 2009)

is it just me or is watering the hardest part of growing.lol.  definitely an acquired skill.. I just dont have it yet.lol


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 4, 2009)

@ Relentless999

you can also add a lil wetting agent to the water IE cheap dish washing soap but no more than a teaspoon a gallon it breaks the surface tension of the water and helps it keep the soil wet but only use it if you see the dirt pulling away from cup or bucket walls like every 4 or 5 time 

James


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> @ Relentless999
> 
> you can also add a lil wetting agent to the water IE cheap dish washing soap but no more than a teaspoon a gallon it breaks the surface tension of the water and helps it keep the soil wet but only use it if you see the dirt pulling away from cup or bucket walls like every 4 or 5 time
> 
> James


 
Help me out here--isn't soap extremely alkaline?  Wouldn't one need to re-adjust pH after adding the soap?


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> @ Relentless999
> 
> you can also add a lil wetting agent to the water IE cheap dish washing soap but no more than a teaspoon a gallon it breaks the surface tension of the water and helps it keep the soil wet but only use it if you see the dirt pulling away from cup or bucket walls like every 4 or 5 time
> 
> James


is'nt dishwash liquid another way to foliar feed as an organic option with garlic and chillie powder to avoid pest infestation ! i'm not sure but read it here somewhere ! just curious ! peace ! and yes pencilhead i think you are right on the money as well !


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 5, 2009)

i dont give my new beans any light until the break ground. i feel it is to hot and intense for such a young plant, basicly just a root. With a 600 w light pretty intense for a root. and the soil dont dry out nearly as fast. IFeel it gives them little girls a fighting chance.IMO    good luck


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 5, 2009)

@ PencilHead...I read it up in the stickies PH and it works good ...Did you ever see your grandmother save her dishwater and pour it over the garden I did ...I think at that low a dose in dirt it does not really bother things and your just putting a bit in to break that tension then as you add water it is a wetting agent and helps pull the water through all the dirt ...read at a few gardening places on it as well and yeppers I'm sure it is alk but if you balanced it it would not break the tension I don't believe...Though I could be wrong like I said I've used the trick all My life on dirt that drys out or some of the rock hard clays of back home that we had to mix into loamy soil mixes


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 5, 2009)

@Relentless999

Don't feel all alone on that hardest part watering after having grown outside all my adult life and now moving the garden into the house here I'm getting my watering legs too ....I also told a friend that and he laughed his butt off ...He said Bro that takes a bit to get used to cause with the garden in the house you always want to peek and tweak ....His advise was for every 40 times you peek and relax with your sea of lovely green only TWEAK ONCE and once only...Don't be super reactionary ...He is right outside you look a few times a day and the rest of the time out of sight out of mind ...In the house well I like my plants laughing ...so I'll even lounge in there sometimes ...plants to me are relaxing and healing ...Yeah Yeah weird I know laughing hard....I swear I do not talk to the girls much... and even if I did it is not on tape so no one can prove a thing. 

James


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 5, 2009)

I.M.O. 600 watts is too much for seedlings. I usually have most success under flouros at that stage.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 6, 2009)

framingman001 said:
			
		

> i dont give my new beans any light until the break ground. i feel it is to hot and intense for such a young plant, basicly just a root. With a 600 w light pretty intense for a root. and the soil dont dry out nearly as fast. IFeel it gives them little girls a fighting chance.IMO good luck


 
Doesn't the light and heat from the sun tell the seed which way to grow.:hubba:


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 6, 2009)

I backed the light off, its up high now.. Also, the soil is moist from the thorough watering yesterday.  I would think thats a good sign.


----------



## hanfhead (Jun 6, 2009)

I would switch to t5 bulbs for seedlings/cloning, any light that powerful will dry the young plants out quickly.  I use a 200w mh for moms/clones and I have the clones in a plastic dome farther away (2.5 to 3 feet) and I still have to watch they don't get dried out every day or so.  Under the fluorescent I don't have that problem.  Backing the light off should help if you don't have a dome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2009)

I would also suggest a less intense light with babies that young.  Keep them under fluoros for a couple of weeks.  I use a T5 on clones seedlings and to veg.  The babies love it.  I have plants that are growing their seventh set to true leaves and are only 3" tall--gotta love that close internodal spacing


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 6, 2009)

i backed the light off.. other seedlings took two days to pop from the soil.


----------

